# Anybody here have a Model K?



## NCjeeper (Apr 1, 2017)

Just bought a 16x54 and wanted to ask the general questions about it.


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 15, 2017)

Here it is.


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 16, 2017)

Unfortunately it didn't come with a steady rest. Anybody got one or a lead on one that will fit it? No luck on E-bay so far.


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 16, 2017)

Very similar to a 15" Monarch that I used to have the pleasure of using. I don't know what it's official model designation was, but it was built in the 1970's and I've never seen another one like it. It was a very robust machine and when I heard what it sold for when the company had auction I just about cried.  $1200 was a steal. It's only drawback was that it still had the old vacuum tube variable speed control. It worked great most of the time, but was a real pain for our electrician when it decided to go on the fritz.

So what questions do you have??


----------



## scwhite (Apr 16, 2017)

NCjeeper said:


> Here it is.


That is a great machine 
That is the best lathe made 
I wish I had one just like it 
Did you get the taper attachment with it


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 16, 2017)

Unfortunately no taper attachment.


----------



## scwhite (Apr 16, 2017)

My next lathe will have a Taper attachment 
   If you want to cut any pipe threads you are going to need a taper attachment


----------



## scwhite (Apr 16, 2017)

Is that a four jaw chuck or is it a three jaw chuck 
You are going to need a four jaw chuck 
   If I could only have one chuck 
It would be the four jaw independent chuck


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 17, 2017)

Nice LATHE, keep looking there lots of steady rest all over. Just post your dimensions , ill look . I've seen a few near me that look big enough. As for needing a taper attachment to cut pipe threads, iv cut thousands of them with out one. There are ways to cut them..  You just have to figure it out. Ill tell you if you can't. 
Your lathe is my envy, I wish I could get one in the 13" + 15" x 48" war era for me. She looks good tho , take care of her.


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 17, 2017)

scwhite said:


> Is that a four jaw chuck or is it a three jaw chuck
> You are going to need a four jaw chuck
> If I could only have one chuck
> It would be the four jaw independent chuck


It came with a 12" 3 jaw. I bought a 10" 4 jaw for it.


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 17, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Nice LATHE, keep looking there lots of steady rest all over. Just post your dimensions , ill look .


Thanks silver. I will get them for you.


----------



## scwhite (Apr 17, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Nice LATHE, keep looking there lots of steady rest all over. Just post your dimensions , ill look . I've seen a few near me that look big enough. As for needing a taper attachment to cut pipe threads, iv cut thousands of them with out one. There are ways to cut them..  You just have to figure it out. Ill tell you if you can't.
> Your lathe is my envy, I wish I could get one in the 13" + 15" x 48" war era for me. She looks good tho , take care of her.


Ok tell me about cutting thousands of pipe threads
    I am leasing
       Tell me how you Would cut a pipe thread 2" Dia. 11 1/2  threads per inch inside thread in a pump housing 3/4 inch taper per. Foot 
In that lathe with out a tap


----------



## chips&more (Apr 17, 2017)

You do not necessarily need a taper attachment to cut pipe threads on a metal lathe. And yes, I mean the tapered thread kind.


----------



## scwhite (Apr 17, 2017)

Tell me how to cut that thread 
I am waiting


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 17, 2017)

scwhite said:


> Ok tell me about cutting thousands of pipe threads
> I am leasing
> Tell me how you Would cut a pipe thread 2" Dia. 11 1/2  threads per inch inside thread in a pump housing 3/4 inch taper per. Foot
> In that lathe with out a tap


Okee dokee, the fish is on the line, Many hundreds of years ago ,,it seems,, in a valve building shop , we cut them with giant die heads on big old Warner& Swazey , turret LATHES , those babies will cut them in seconds . I've got a big die head new in my shop that will do up to 1 1/2" pipe.  We had the automatic tap heads too. Our shop made up to twenty inch valves. Down to the 1/8 pipe in brass, we made nipples for them too. With the dies we had any size up to 4" wasn't a problem. Our one big LATHE had I think a 6"- 8" through hole in the head . Learned ALOT there. You can find the die heads and dies to use on your lathe. I wasn't trying to be smart just wanted you to think how can he do it and I'm stumped. There's always a way. With the tap heads we had they were set up to cut the taper with the tap or die. Releasing tap heads are great


----------



## scwhite (Apr 17, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Okee dokee, the fish is on the line, Many hundreds of years ago ,,it seems,, in a valve building shop , we cut them with giant die heads on big old Warner& Swazey , turret LATHES , those babies will cut them in seconds . I've got a big die head new in my shop that will do up to 1 1/2" pipe.  We had the automatic tap heads too. Our shop made up to twenty inch valves. Down to the 1/8 pipe in brass, we made nipples for them too. With the dies we had any size up to 4" wasn't a problem. Our one big LATHE had I think a 6"- 8" through hole in the head . Learned ALOT there. You can find the die heads and dies to use on your lathe. I wasn't trying to be smart just wanted you to think how can he do it and I'm stumped. There's always a way. With the tap heads we had they were set up to cut the taper with the tap or die. Releasing tap heads are great


You are not cutting the threads at all like I
Was thinking . I was thinking and  meant   Single point threading . If you will go back and read
I asked you to tell me how you was going to cut the threads without a tap & and  of course I mean without dies also .
     I am very aware you can cut a pipe thread with
Taps and dies . I can do that on the work bench
In my vice .
    But I was refuring to threading in the lathe by single point threading  with out the taper attachment .   You are going to need the taper attachment.
        You can't do it .  inside single point threading
a big pipe thread is hard enough with the taper attachment.
    Outside threading a big pipe thread is just about
As hard .
     And no you don't have a fish on the hook
You are trying to dodge the real subject
Here you are trying to tell the world and me that you
     Don't need a taper attachment to cut those pipe threads . Well you happen to be talking to some one the really knows .


----------



## Terrywerm (Apr 17, 2017)

Let's be sure to keep this civil, gentlemen and keep the thread on subject. This is a discussion about Model K Monarch lathes, NOT an argument about how to cut pipe threads. You are very welcome to start a new thread on that subject in the appropriate forum, just be sure to keep your tempers from flaring.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 23, 2017)

Nc , I just found a large center rest , looks to be 16" , not sure its worth the money they want , looks like the fingers are missing . The want $275.00 I can tell you its on craigslist either Philadelphia or south jersey . Also a beautiful 4 jaw chuck in Delaware for $100. 14" or so. With pin mount d6 or something near it. I have been trying to get someone to go get it for me , but my buddy lets me down again. Missed out on a rusted lathe for parts when he didnt go get it . They would load all he had to do was drive.


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 23, 2017)

I pulled the headstock cover off to check out the gears. Everything looks good, but it was low on oil. I hope the previous owner didn't use it too long like that.



With the cover off I decided to clean it up with a scotch brite wheel on my angle grinder. Once I got all the old paint and grime removed I sprayed a few coats of truck bed linear to it.


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 23, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Nc , I just found a large center rest , looks to be 16" , not sure its worth the money they want , looks like the fingers are missing . The want $275.00 I can tell you its on craigslist either Philadelphia or south jersey .


I'll try and pull up the ad thanks.


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 24, 2017)

Ordered a 10hp RPC from American Rotary today.


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 26, 2017)

Previous owner put a coat of paint on the lathe and painted right over the Monarch badge. I removed all the gray paint and gave it a black paint accent. Should look a lot better now.


----------



## NCjeeper (Apr 28, 2017)

Christmas in April.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 3, 2017)

I got the RPC wired and powered up the monarch.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 10, 2017)

I guess I will keep this thread going since there isnt much talk in the Monarch forum.
Got the lathe leveled today. Also dialed in the tailstock. Glad I did it was 14 thousands out. Put in some scrape 1018 and made my first chips. I have a 1 thousand taper over 8". Not bad for this old girl.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 12, 2017)

Silverbullet said:


> Just post your dimensions ,


Center of V to center of way flat is 6".


----------



## NCjeeper (May 17, 2017)

I started building a back splash/tool holder for the lathe.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 23, 2017)

I ordered new wipers from Monarch today. I figured the 53 year old ones are ready to be replaced.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 28, 2017)

Picked up this little oil cup off the internet. The previous owner had the tail stock oil hole plugged with a 1/8 npt pipe plug.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 29, 2017)

Bought one of those Chinese tachs off of E-bay. Got a plastic box from McMaster-Carr and wired the puppy up.


----------



## NCjeeper (May 31, 2017)

I got the back splash built and ready for work.


----------



## scwhite (Jun 1, 2017)

NCjeeper said:


> I got the back splash built and ready for work.


It looks good


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 1, 2017)

Thank you sir.


----------



## scwhite (Jun 1, 2017)

NCjeeper said:


> Thank you sir.


I like the tool  rack you put into it


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 7, 2017)

Got the new wipers today.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jun 22, 2017)

I got around to installing all the new felt today.


----------



## NCjeeper (Aug 30, 2017)

I put new site glasses in the headstock. The old ones were so cloudy you couldn't see the oil.


----------



## BROCKWOOD (Nov 7, 2018)

I know, more than a year old thread here. I want a Monarch in my future, so these threads are great! Any updates NCjeeper?


----------



## NCjeeper (Nov 7, 2018)

Lathe is great. Still throwing around the idea of putting a DRO on it.


----------

